# What Kind Of Illnesses, Disabilities or Psychological Problems Do You Have?



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's a brief list:


I have a moderate Stammer in my speech.
I'm Mentally Unstable. Meaning if I'm in a bad mood, quite literally everything pisses me off or make me incredibly sad.
I've  always been highly suggestable. Which means everything I see, hear,  touch, taste and think is absorbed into my personality until I reach a  certain age. Let's say, 18. Yeah, I know. You're going to say "It's just  adolescence." But my parents have always noticed it, and I can see it  myself. I'm intrigued by anything and everything, and I mean literally  everything. Even a leaf falling to the ground peaks my interest. It's  probably the reason why I'm Bisexual. Anyway, I digress.
And I have A.D.D
 
I think that's about everything. I'll add anything else to the list that springs to mind.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a geek too, so yeah, the same symptoms.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 5, 2012)

I've never had anything diagnosed in my life, really. A whole lot of speculation and nothing to back it up.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 5, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I've never had anything diagnosed in my life, really. A whole lot of speculation and nothing to back it up.



That's gotta be annoying... l=P


----------



## Cynlife (Apr 5, 2012)

I have some of those same things too, A.D.D, being mentally unstable, and I'm usually easily amused by simple stuff too, but I don't think mines a problem but just kinda how I am, but I could be wrong?
I also have a problem with depression and that really sucks :/ I thought I might have been dyslexic but I'm pretty sure I just read some words too fast or expect them to be something else because reading isn't really a chore for me like for people who are dyslexic.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 5, 2012)

Lets see... I have a high functioning form of autism which means I can live on my own and such it just means I have social problems. I am also diagnosed with clinical depression and anxiety.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2012)

BPD, other than that I'unno. I'm slightly anemic though because my body can't process iron right.

Uhhhh yep that's it I'm not special enough :[


----------



## Criminal Scum (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm just wondering: what's up with all the depression/mental illness type threads lately?

I have procrastination disorder. It causes me to value going fast on Tribes more than doing homework. :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 5, 2012)

Assburgers
Mid-severe scoliosis
Bipolar migraines with symptoms
Polykystosis of the left kidney
Weak knees (no arrows please)
Plus most males in my family develop heart problems and pretty much everybody develops da beetus.

I'm fucked, but on the bright side, I get the highest possible amount from social welfare :3


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 5, 2012)

ADHD
MDD
hearing impairment
and i forgot if i had anything else...probably bipolar and minor autism


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 5, 2012)

I have several dozen swollen lymph-nodes spread around my body.


----------



## Viridis (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a mild case of electromagnetic hypersensitivity.  It really only gets bad when I'm around a huge magnet from an MRI or something.

There's a building on our college campus that houses all of the medical imaging equipment, and I occasionally have to go in there to talk to professor.  It is not a fun experience.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh man half of the title got cut off and I thought it was going to be "What Kind Of Illnesses, Disabilities or Psychological Problems Do You Find Attractive?" 

On topic. Nothing, I'm totally fine.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 5, 2012)

Do Seasonal Allergies count? Because boy do I suffer.
I have a tendency to rather enjoy being alone.
Very introverted unless approached.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 5, 2012)

I just assume everyone on this site has Asperger's Syndrome and depression unless proven otherwise.

I just started taking these amphetamines that make me feel _great._


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 5, 2012)

Do allergies count? Acari are what cause them in my case.
Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Here's a brief list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mental instability doesn't work that way. Do you hold conversations with your alter ego? Do you see or hear things? Do you perceive the world differently? Just feeling bad and falling into deeper feeling of bad isn't mental instability

ADD? let me guess, self diagnosed it. You had a bit of trouble focusing on a tedious math homework?

Anyway, on my behalf I got nothing, really. If constantly nearly clogged nose doesn't count


----------



## Bliss (Apr 5, 2012)

I have _enough_ all of those. :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 5, 2012)

I have no idea what I have. ADHD at least...but saying you have ADHD is like saying you have freckles. It's kinda everywhere, man (especially in America). Doesn't make you special. All I know is I am a nerd.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 5, 2012)

"Psychological problems?" Well, I visit these forums.

I always find it weird to see this kind of thread come up. "Hey, who wants to give complete strangers unnecessary and potentially damning personal details?" I dare say one of the advantages of having an invisible disability--although most disabilities are invisible on the internet--is that you don't have to explain it to anyone.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 5, 2012)

Onnes said:


> "Psychological problems?" Well, I visit these forums.
> 
> I always find it weird to see this kind of thread come up. "Hey, who wants to give complete strangers unnecessary and potentially damning personal details?" I dare say one of the advantages of having an invisible disability--although most disabilities are invisible on the internet--is that you don't have to explain it to anyone.



I think the reason most furries create this thread is just to "show off" in a way. 

Personally I would never like to talk about the shit that is wrong with me on a public forum.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 5, 2012)

Weak ankles from flat feet, and a long history of inconclusive psych exams. The usual depression and anxiety crap that everyone seems to be diagnosed with. And a complete lack of patience for people that wave their abnormalities around like status symbols that somehow make them 'better' than everyone else.

EDIT: I just remembered the time the dean in middle school tried to make a case for me having 'Oppositional Defiant Disorder'. From the perspective of an ex-military robot with one nut, everyone younger must appear that way


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2012)

i think of it as a way for fellows who like discussing medical things to discuss their own medical issues but i've yet to see a thread about UR OWN ILLNESSES that doesn't become "Well yeah?!?! I've got DID and I'm colorblind SO TAKE THAT!"
because, you know, that makes you "unique" or something.

also yeah flat feet, question. can people with flat feet join the military now? I know they couldn't like wayy waaaaay back when.


----------



## BRN (Apr 5, 2012)

Parents.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 5, 2012)

CPM, FDB, NEFS and PAQC, though i'm taking Philopatoxim for my NRTG as well.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 5, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a furry, does that count?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a furry. :U



Aleu said:


> I'm a furry, does that count?



Dammit Zoe, it's only two pages. Just fucking read it. >:/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2012)

Deaf as a post here.



Gavrill said:


> also yeah flat feet, question. can people with flat feet join the military now? I know they couldn't like wayy waaaaay back when.



Probably. There's absolutely shitloads of jobs in the military where any problems caused by flat feet wouldn't even be an issue. Like some office boy, or a chef at boot camp, for starters.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Apr 5, 2012)

Got this realy bad case of "Don't give a fuck". Makes life funer. Also a caes of ITE (intertained easly), probably why I'm reading all these.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 5, 2012)

Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome, Type 3. It's a connective tissue disorder that makes your joints flimsy as all-get-out. Also has some effects on the vascular system as well as the skin and other organs, although they're milder in Type 3. 

Depression--who ain't got that? OCD and ADHD run in the family and I have a few symptoms, but nothing diagnosed. 


I talk about it online because I'm scared to talk about offline except among certain crowds or when absolutely necessary.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 5, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Deaf as a post here.



I initially parsed "post" as "forum post", and thought it was a strange way to phrase it.

Then I felt silly.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Apr 5, 2012)

Seborrhoeic dermatitis on my scalp, face and chest.
And I'm short-sighted and have to wear glasses.

Aaaand the counsellor at school is convinced I have Asbergers because I dislike making posters, and prefer to write things out in full. Pfft. >_>


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 5, 2012)

I am in absolutely perfect health.


----------



## Elim Garak (Apr 5, 2012)

Several things, the most annoying Temporomandibular joint disorder.
THAT ONE IS SO FUCKING ANNOYING. I seriously swallow ibuprofen a lot, not good for my liver.

Also, some psych stuff.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 5, 2012)

Hypermobility. A gift, but I think it gave me a bad back.

Maks on thekin of my arms, think it's a white-guy disease.

Psychological? I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 5, 2012)

I forgot the oh-so-popular-in-children ADD and OCD.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 5, 2012)

Nothing is wrong with me, other than just getting lazy every once in a while.


----------



## NotJonGreco (Apr 6, 2012)

Addicted to crack.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 6, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I forgot the oh-so-popular-in-children ADD and OCD.


I serrriouuusslly doubt the people who claim to have OCD actually have it in 90% of cases. Usually it's just something small that irritates them or they do repetitively (a pattern not being right, checking the gas light more than once before they leave, triple-checking something is locked) and in that case, it is _totally normal, _unless you're being ritualistic, obsessive, and accompanying it with extreme anxiety. It's not just "oh I have this thing I get OCD about", it's something that absolutely controls you and causes anxiety and physical issues if you don't do it. Like, there's a difference between "I wash my hands a lot" and "I wash my hands ritualistically and obsessively until they are raw and bloody".
/sperg

But that goes with a lot of self-diagnosed shit.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 6, 2012)

No idea. there's been some suggestions going around, but they change their mind and nothing seems to fit quite right. In the end, I'm just quiet and shy and socially awkward, even when I can talk 'normally' for me, I'm so very quiet, I just can't seem to make my voice any louder.
And then I do this odd thing where I think of every possibility, agree with every opinion, find myself changing all the time, acting more like whoever I'm talking to, my emotions feed on themselves and keep getting stronger and stronger, especially anger, depression and lack of self esteem, I can't think anything 100% however sure I might be of it there's always a chance I'm wrong. I get paranoid too, I worry so much about bad things happening to people I care about.
Also, occasionally sore eyes, right now one of them is really hurting and dripping enough that I can barely see out of it.


----------



## Tango (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm perfectly fucking normal.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 6, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> I serrriouuusslly doubt the people who claim to have OCD actually have it in 90% of cases. Usually it's just something small that irritates them or they do repetitively (a pattern not being right, checking the gas light more than once before they leave, triple-checking something is locked) and in that case, it is _totally normal, _unless you're being ritualistic, obsessive, and accompanying it with extreme anxiety. It's not just "oh I have this thing I get OCD about", it's something that absolutely controls you and causes anxiety and physical issues if you don't do it. Like, there's a difference between "I wash my hands a lot" and "I wash my hands ritualistically and obsessively until they are raw and bloody".
> /sperg
> 
> But that goes with a lot of self-diagnosed shit.



Actually, here is a really, really good example of what people with OCD go through: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kfLdwL1t98 This scene still gets me every single time I watch it. Because Bill Lawrence (the creator of the show) has captured the true fustration, anger and saddening truth behind Dr. Kevin Casey's condidtion. Just watch.


----------



## Namba (Apr 6, 2012)

I have serious trust issues.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 6, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I'm perfectly fucking normal.


All right. Since you know what normal is, define it please.


----------



## BRN (Apr 6, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> All right. Since you know what normal is, define it please.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i25V5ZCD6Mc#t=0m51s


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm probably just too lazy to have proper OCD, that and I've learnt to forcibly suppress most odd behaviours over the years, possibly part of the reason I'm so hesitant about saying or doing anything different to what I always do.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 6, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Hypermobility. A gift, but I think it gave me a bad back.
> 
> Maks on thekin of my arms, think it's a white-guy disease.


Do you mean marks on the skin of your arms? What do they look like?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been diagnosed with manic depression (not bipolar disorder) which makes me cry out of the blue, EAD (explosive anger disorder) which when I'm extremely pissed off I become mentally blinded to any form of reason and it's difficult for me to calm down also it's very easy to piss me off even for something petty, and I've been struggling with a compaction speech impediment (repeating, stumble, and stammer combined) for most of my life.


----------



## Tango (Apr 6, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> All right. Since you know what normal is, define it please.



I don't have to define it. You're looking at it. *winks*


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 6, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I'm perfectly fucking normal.



No, you are a furry. That's an automatic red card, don't pass go, don't collect $200.


----------



## Tango (Apr 6, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> No, you are a furry. That's an automatic red card, don't pass go, don't collect $200.



Mushrooms don't have fur therefore, not a furry. I win.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 6, 2012)

k, so now you're a psychedelic shroom. Sorry, but hippies are disqualified from being normal too.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 6, 2012)

ADHD, Externally Rotated Hips, and Flat Feet.


> Mushrooms don't have fur therefore, not a furry.


If you're not a furry yet you spend your time on furry forums, then your a sadist or there is something *very* wrong with you.


----------



## Tango (Apr 6, 2012)

JArt. said:


> If you're not a furry yet you spend your time on furry forums, then your a sadist or there is something *very* wrong with you.





Metalmeerkat said:


> k, so now you're a psychedelic shroom. Sorry, but hippies are disqualified from being normal too.



Hey, not my fault all of you are crazy. No need to be angry or jealous.

I promise not to judge you.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 6, 2012)

Insanity is merely a survival mechanism in the expansive face of a brutal reality. Something I'm pretty good at.


----------



## Tango (Apr 6, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Insanity is merely a survival mechanism in the expansive face of a brutal reality. Something I'm pretty good at.




Whatever helps you sleep better at night, bro.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 6, 2012)

Possibly mild insomnia. That's pretty much it. I used to take meds for depression but that was in, like, middle school. I'm also missing a finger (under government regulations I guess that's a disability) but it doesn't keep me from doing anything.


----------



## Cult (Apr 6, 2012)

Asperger's Syndrome, ADHD, and a possible case of Bipolar Disorder.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 6, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Do you mean marks on the skin of your arms? What do they look like?



Small, red dots. All over my upper arms. Not as noticeable when they reach my lower arm, where there is a tan.
The dots can be concave or convex.



I think my dad says it is something white guys sometimes get. That scratching spreads them down my arm. No contagious.
Don't really feel them more than is normal


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 6, 2012)

Damage to my lower right leg, includes:
-Cracked ankle cartilage
-Damaged nerves
-Frequent dislocation of ankle
-Poorly healed fibula and ankle bones

As well, it's speculated that I'm showing some signs of PTSD though I'm not concluding it until I can afford a doc to ascertain that.


----------



## Vibgyor (Apr 6, 2012)

ADD, clinical depression and anxiety


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 7, 2012)

- Clubbed foot that I've had 3 surgeries on
- ADD

That's all I know of.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 7, 2012)

Nothing that I know of. I don't go to a doctor to see what sort of "diseases" I have so they can put me on medication. The only possible one would be PCOS.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2012)

I have high cholesterol if that counts? :V Other than that depression, but that hasn't bothered me in a good while.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 7, 2012)

Here are the things that I have.

Aspergers, ADHD, borderline tourettes, borderline bi-polar, and several mental promblems that are not yet diagnosed. When I was in high school. I had a nervous breakdown and Isolated myself in my room and stoped talking too people. Went into deep depression and had to be put on zoloft which made me worse. My classmates thought that I was retarded because of my aspergers.

In short... I'm effing crazy.

But like I say _*"Everybody is crazy. Must people are just better at hiding it".*_


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 7, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Do Seasonal Allergies count? Because boy do I suffer.
> I have a tendency to rather enjoy being alone.
> Very introverted unless approached.



Same here, really really bad alleriges, at times hard to breath , also extremely introverted, but sometimes I get the ability to be weirdly extroverted, usually in large crowds, but rarely does that happen.

O.D.C is another one, im that guy that when watching someone fail at a game or something , that but clenches, its a problem im dealing with at the moment.
Also acne, and getting distracted easily, and having extremely short memory, well more like organizing things in my brain in orders of varying import, but one thing that is extremely important to most people with common sense, is forgotten by me about 4 hours after being told about it, again im working on it.


----------



## Ames (Apr 7, 2012)

Jesus why is everybody here so screwy?


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 7, 2012)

Not even the flames of hell would take them


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 7, 2012)

sunshyne said:


> Possibly mild insomnia. That's pretty much it. I used to take meds for depression but that was in, like, middle school. I'm also missing a finger (under government regulations I guess that's a disability) but it doesn't keep me from doing anything.



Which finger is it? Just out of curiosity. Because if its a Pinkie, then its really not that bad.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 7, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Which finger is it? Just out of curiosity. Because if its a Pinkie, then its really not that bad.



Index finger on my left hand. It's only 2/3 missing though (I still have the bottom joint) and I'm right handed, so it's not that bad. Typing isn't even a problem anymore. Actually, it would be a serious impediment to playing most musical instruments. Luckily for me I don't play any.


----------



## S.L.p (Apr 7, 2012)

I kill people, 4 or 5 people every day.......jk. im bipolar....thats all...i love you guys......must killl......see there i go agen.... ^_^


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 7, 2012)

To my knowledge, I don't have anything wrong with me. I don't ask doctors to check for anything mental and my body certainly functions as should be expected. I definitely don't believe in self-diagnosing, otherwise I'd be an encyclopaedia of mental illnesses, which is just ridiculous.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 8, 2012)

Welp, might as well.

Bipolar and I'm a drug addict. I'm not sure if the former caused the latter, but it definitely contributes to the problem. My bouts of insomnia are most likely from being bipolar too. I hallucinate occasionally too, but it's really hard to say what could cause that.

Physically, I'm as healthy as can be.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 8, 2012)

I think there might be something else wrong with me, sometimes I cannot take stress well.

My vision and sense of reality gets stripped away, leaving me snappy, confused, and (if I don't stop it) quite insane.
Nearly committed suicide one of those times.



But I really just made this post to say how cute/sexy S.L.p's signature is.....



I should really stop being such a flirt.......


----------



## Kaii (Apr 8, 2012)

I have D.I.D. and schizoaffective disorder. Oh and Asperger's Syndrome.
How the D.I.D. and schizoaffective disorder mixes is beyond me.  :B


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 8, 2012)

Is it me or does it seem like alot of us have Asperger's Syndrome?


----------



## Kaii (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeeeah. It's becoming/is a common thing now.  A wide variety of people share the spectrum and it's quite concerning but fascinating at once.  But that's just my scientific part speaking.  I'm highly interested in science (psychology) and my IQ is 146.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 8, 2012)

In my opinion I think aspergers is misdiagnosed. I don't believe as many people have it as doctors would like for you to believe. It's in the doctors best interests to tell you something is wrong so you have to come back for medication. In all honesty being socially awkward doesn't mean it a clear cut case of aspergers. This is not to say that aspergers isn't real or diminish the opinions of people who do suffer from it. I'm just trying to say that it appears to be a bit overvamped at the moment.


----------



## Kaii (Apr 8, 2012)

Well you're right about that.  I just see it as a wide thing here.  I'm curious (in that case) to see who really does have it.  I know I do.  That's a given.  Not saying that just because I relate to the symptoms means i have it but it was proven several times and I undergo a great stress of having it.  Me and my brother share it and he's the most affected. I have the tendency to rock and spin and get sensory overloads and water feels like needles.  My brother freaks out the most and he's the sharpest (but not all asperger victims are smart, most are some-what below intelligence). Again I'm really curious.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 8, 2012)

Course it might just be something to do with this place and the sort of people it attracts.


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

Why can't I hold all these assburgers?


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 8, 2012)

Aldino said:


> In my opinion I think aspergers is misdiagnosed... In all honesty being socially awkward doesn't mean it a clear cut case of aspergers.



One cannot get a diagnosis of Asperger's for being socially awkward. The criteria are highly specific.


----------



## triage (Apr 8, 2012)

eosinophilic esophagitis and hydronephrosis and previously depression i guess


----------



## ADF (Apr 8, 2012)

Asperger's syndrome and dyslexia I'm told.

When I was a kid I recall my mother taking me to see this women every now and then that ran a variety of tests, such as showing faces and asking what emotions they have, puzzle solving and such. Didn't know what it was about at the time, but I ended up being told one day that I was being taken out of my school and sent to a specialist one. 

Of course as a child I didn't take to being separated from my friends too well.


----------



## ZerX (Apr 8, 2012)

dyslexia and scoliosis


----------



## Onnes (Apr 8, 2012)

Under the current proposal, Asperger's is actually set to be eliminated as a distinct disorder in the DSM-5. It will instead be subsumed into the stricter Autism Spectrum Disorder classification. Assuming doctors actually follow the new criteria, one would expect to see a large number of Asperger's cases get bumped out of the autism category entirely.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 8, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> One cannot get a diagnosis of Asperger's for being socially awkward. The criteria are highly specific.


So specific that my friend was misdiagnosed in two seperate states? I don't think so.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 8, 2012)

The criterea may be specific, I found them online after searching when noone would tell me what it was about, but I don't fit it and still get classed that way. Though, oddly I never went to see any psychologists or anything, they just talked to some of my teachers and my parents for a few minutes, and bribed them with a free computer.
I would say that separating a child with anything like that from friends is a bad plan, given how hard it is to make friends, and given how recently I have been discovering that friends are amongst the best things to help deal with any number of issues of this sort.
wondering what effect there would be if they reclassified it all so only the more severe cases counted, what happens to the rest of us? Not that they do much anyway, other than give me a little money on occasion to help with whatever they expect me to spend it on when I sit at my computer all day.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 8, 2012)

If it counts, allergies. Im allergic to birch, seafood, bananas, kiwis, apples, eggs, milk, and nuts. Plus I have very itchy skin.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 8, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Under the current proposal, Asperger's is actually set to be eliminated as a distinct disorder in the DSM-5. It will instead be subsumed into the stricter Autism Spectrum Disorder classification. Assuming doctors actually follow the new criteria, one would expect to see a large number of Asperger's cases get bumped out of the autism category entirely.



Yes.



Aldino said:


> So specific that my friend was misdiagnosed in two seperate states? I don't think so.



Yes.


----------



## moonchylde (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm not going to discuss any psychological issues that I may or may not suffer from/enjoy greatly, as in my experience it always devolves into accusations of making shit up for attention, or shouts of "I took one semester of Psych 101, so I know everything there is to know and you know nothing!" bullshit. I'll pass, thanks.

On the other hand, I do have asthma, type one diabeetus, and a shellfish allergy. SHOWER ME WITH SYMPATHY, MORTALS, FOR I MAY NOT EAT THE SUGAR-COATED LOBSTERS BY THE SMOKESTACK!


----------



## AGNOSCO (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm just a weirdo. but i guess could have some autistic traits, it runs in my family.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 9, 2012)

You can add unstable, wishing for death at times to the list


----------



## JArt. (Apr 9, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Small, red dots. All over my upper arms. Not as noticeable when they reach my lower arm, where there is a tan.
> The dots can be concave or convex.


Im a white guy with red dots on the upper portions of my arms, i always thought that it was just some sort of dry skin condition i didn't know it was something more.


----------



## Xeno (Apr 9, 2012)

I have depression, teachers in elementary school said I'm bipolar, I'm suicidal at times, anxiety, and I used to have ADHD.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 9, 2012)

Mike the fox said:


> I have depression, teachers in elementary school said I'm bipolar, I'm suicidal at times, anxiety, and I used to have ADHD.



New Millenium Cyanide Christ! How the heck do you cope with it?


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (Apr 10, 2012)

Let me start. i have a trigger finger. my left eye cant see for snit. I have ADHD. thats all doc!


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Apr 10, 2012)

my only symptom i have is being too damn pretty.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know for sure but I know I'm not "normal". I just try to break away from the norm you know belief has a lot to do with what you feel and it is a hard thing to change. I dunno I just try to help when I can I've been through and seen hell in a sense, well not literately, but you know, I'm weird.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 11, 2012)

I have an extremely sensitive tongue. If I eat something that has too much salt, sugar, citrus, etc, my tongue will develop horrible canker sores about an inch wide along it's sides. But there is an upside, because I can taste virtually every ingredient in everything. 

I also have a very rare form of dyslexia that acts very similar to ADD, but it is not. And I can read fine by the way, its not like regular dyslexia at all.


----------



## Magick (Apr 12, 2012)

Aspergers (Mild)
Mood swings
I have trouble translating my thoughts into words
I'm my own worst critic, so almost anything and everything I make/write gets scrapped almost immediately after it's made
I'm sure there is some other mental stuff in there but I haven't been to a doctor/shrink in ages


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 13, 2012)

Let's see. I've had a pretty moderate stammer as well. I have a pretty mild anxiety disorder, that's probably caused by my stammer. Still haven't seen a doctor/psychologist about it, because it's pretty minor and it doesn't effect me much.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm perfect in every way.

Also juvenile diabetes. My pancreas doesn't work. I was too perfect that something blew. (Actually, overactive immune system is a theory why.)


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 13, 2012)

I`m a mild schizophrenic, other than that perfectly healthy, except for a small limp in my left leg from a motorcycle accident.


----------



## Ames (Apr 13, 2012)

Heimdal said:


> I'm perfect in every way.



[yt]2QU-Kf7ZIYI[/yt]


----------

